# Chocolate or Vanilla?



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Which is your favorite?

Disclaimer: This is a totally meaningless but fun poll. If you prefer strawberry, then start a new poll with more choices.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Hee hee, looks like Chocolate is winning so far 100 percent!


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

Both. Should I vote none of the above, then?

I love vanilla, from a rare plant family to provide us with sustenance, the orchids. It is so subtle, yet paradoxically pungent. Simply heavenly.

And chocolate? Fine dark chocolate, of the 70% and up variety, or even luxuriously creamy milk chocolate, perhaps scented with a mysterious something... vanilla, of course!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

My favorite (have about 20 bars in my stash) and I have tried dozens of brands:








Also like their 77% in the gold wrapper.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

I'd rather eat chocolate candy than vanilla candy, but when it comes to ice cream and cake, I often prefer vanilla or at least a mix of the two. I've never been one of those people who likes chocolate cake covered chocolate frosting...ugh...just saying that gives me a stomachache


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Real vanilla is the equal of chocolate in ice-cream - as the base for those other fruity and nutty and minty and... and... never mind, I have to lie down.


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

I like chocolate covered in chocolate decorated with chocolate while watching Chocolat.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I will admit that a bowl of vanilla ice cream is very good with a lot of chocolate syrup in it and then stirred to half melted. Ummmmm! Ice Cream Soup!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Put me down for vanilla. Curiously refreshing!


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

I love vanilla but I choose chocolate; the purer the better. Chocolate infused with chillies or ginger is heavenly. By the way, 'milk chocolate' is not real chocolate, it's crap. Screw you, Hershey's.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

Proper dark chocolate, not that horrendous cloying aberration called 'milk chocolate' or the fake 'white chocolate'.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Oops, You're literal! I thought it was a euphemism for sex partners... For me, as long as they are hot and cloying, anything works, I'd rather choose variation then the specific!

/ptr


----------



## Piwikiwi (Apr 1, 2011)

My favourite type of chocolate, it is 100% slave free and divided in unequal chunks because the world is unequal. Besides the political stuff it is simply the best chocolate that isn't ridiculously expensive


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

chocolate. Pure and simple.


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent (Feb 28, 2008)

Vanilla ice cream with fresh ground coffee lightly sprinkled on top is to die for.


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Is this about women? Like, do you prefer dark or white women? Is that what it's _really_ about?

I like chocolate _and_ vanilla women, and raspberry women too. Blancmange women. Horseradish girls. All shapes and sizes. Turnips and Brussels sprouts. Lemons. Bring it on.

But...if it isn't some hipster code, then chocolate, every time, for me...and vanilla. I like them both...


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

Under the assumption we're talkin ice cream, I pick vanilla. Chocolate is good, but vanilla is more versatile. I can put any topping I want, some that may not work so well with chocolate.


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

I'm choosing to believe it's about ice cream.

So, there's the mass produced vanilla flavouring and then there's the real thing. The former is often deemed acceptable - even praised - until the latter is experienced. That's when you know you've become spoiled. Real vanilla isn't meant for philistines or the hoi polloi (such as myself. But I eat it anyway) keep that in mind.
Chocolate is another world. But with care and much patience it can be enjoyed alongside vanilla. Maybe initially introduced as a simple change in flavour via a thin layer? An option to be broken through until a return to the comfortable and familiar light? Later, with much broader tastes, the heady and full chocolate apparently overwhelms the softer character but eventually in a whirl or swirl manifests itself as a prime example of when 'the sum is greater than the parts'.
Such a mix isn't for everyone. And so the morning after there's a risk of an unhappy stomach and saying to oneself the saddest words in all the language "You have no one to blame but yourself".


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

SalieriIsInnocent said:


> Vanilla ice cream with fresh ground coffee lightly sprinkled on top is to die for.


I MUST try this. It sounds fantastic!

I like chocolate covered things (only dark chocolate though), but not solid chocolate.

I choose Vanilla because as Cosmos stated, you can top it with anything. Vanilla Ice cream with frangelico drizzled on top, or Kahlua, or even Bailey's Irish Cream, or a host of other toppings.

Yes, it is vanilla for me.

As for women, however, I much prefer a darker complexion.

V


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

Forgot to mention a recent example for why I will always favor vanilla ice cream to chocolate

Yesterday, I was at a local restaurant and ordered apple strudel for dessert. It was topped with ice cream...chocolate ice cream. I wasn't' sure if it were a mistake, or if this place was trying to be "hip" and different, so I shrugged and gave it a try. No. Cheap chocolate ice cream does not belong atop any apple+cinnamon pastry dessert. Apple strudel a la mode needs vanilla ice cream as its counterpoint.

Again, vanilla is more versatile than chocolate.


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

Thought this thread was about sex....sorry.

Jos


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Jos said:


> Thought this thread was about sex....sorry.
> 
> Jos


I don't know how anyone would come up with that idea. I must lead a sheltered life.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Florestan said:


> I don't know how anyone would come up with that idea. I must lead a sheltered life.


It's ok. You're not missing out on much.


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

mirepoix said:


> I'm choosing to believe it's about ice cream.
> 
> So, there's the mass produced vanilla flavouring and then there's the real thing. The former is often deemed acceptable - even praised - until the latter is experienced. That's when you know you've become spoiled. Real vanilla isn't meant for philistines or the hoi polloi (such as myself. But I eat it anyway) keep that in mind.
> Chocolate is another world. But with care and much patience it can be enjoyed alongside vanilla. Maybe initially introduced as a simple change in flavour via a thin layer? An option to be broken through until a return to the comfortable and familiar light? Later, with much broader tastes, the heady and full chocolate apparently overwhelms the softer character but eventually in a whirl or swirl manifests itself as a prime example of when 'the sum is greater than the parts'.
> Such a mix isn't for everyone. And so the morning after there's a risk of an unhappy stomach and saying to oneself the saddest words in all the language "You have no one to blame but yourself".


I am sure you are a Ph. D. student with a thesis named

"the unbearable lightness of vanilla against chocolate" hahaha


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

Jos said:


> Thought this thread was about sex....sorry.
> 
> Jos


do not apologize

these misunderstandings happen

and anyway what's the difference between women and ice cream,

as it is implied by some people here?


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

clara s said:


> and anyway what's the difference between women and ice cream,


I don't know. But I appreciate them greatly.


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

mirepoix said:


> I don't know. But I appreciate them greatly.


in any specific order?

wise words

I am sure you have expressed them to your girlfriend hahaha


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Actually, I have yet to meet the ice cream flavor I don't like. It's all good.

I prefer vanilla, foolishly telling myself, it must be healthier than chocolate. Probably not.


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

clara s said:


> in any specific order?
> 
> wise words
> 
> I am sure you have expressed them to your girlfriend hahaha


Clearly and directly, yes. And she knows that all I need is a spoon and perhaps a straw, regardless of which is my favourite by virtue of being the sweetest.


----------



## Radames (Feb 27, 2013)

I like to stop by Finale in Boston after a concert for some pastries to eat on my drive home. I always get something chocolate.


----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

NICE! At this moment, I cast the tie-breaking vote in favor of chocolate! :devil:

But I must say that I was very much on the fringe here. Difficult decision; one whose gravity and implications required the utmost care.


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent (Feb 28, 2008)

Varick said:


> I MUST try this. It sounds fantastic!
> 
> V


I sometimes will pour a little bit of coffee into vanilla ice cream and give it a good stir, till it reaches a whipped consistency, and then I will add the ground sprinkles. You can buy coffee ice cream, but it's better if you do it yourself, so you can be a better judge of how much coffee goes into it.


----------



## nightscape (Jun 22, 2013)

Does this answer the question appropriately?


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

If you don't like chocolate, you don't have blood!


----------



## Dustin (Mar 30, 2012)

The only time I choose chocolate is when we're talking candy. You know, actual chocolate. But as far as ice cream or other flavored stuff, I'll take vanilla.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Dustin said:


> The only time I choose chocolate is when we're talking candy. You know, actual chocolate. But as far as ice cream or other flavored stuff, I'll take vanilla.


I feel exactly the same way. However, I've yet to taste any ice cream flavor that makes me frown.


----------



## Piwikiwi (Apr 1, 2011)

hpowders said:


> I feel exactly the same way. However, I've yet to taste any ice cream flavor that makes me frown.


Both basil and sesame seed ice cream taste great


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

hpowders said:


> I feel exactly the same way. However, I've yet to taste any ice cream flavor that makes me frown.


Butter Almond would be the one on my "disliked flavors" list. Not a fan of nuts in my ice cream or cake unless they are a praline or candy coated. Other than that, there aren't too many ice cream flavors I'd pass up either.

V


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

As a person with diabetes, pure chocolate is a complete no-no. However, small quantities of Dark Chocolate are okay.

As for ice cream, Blue Bunny manufactures a sugar free line - Sweet Freedom Bunny Tracks. Most all other "diet" ice creams have a taste appeal one step below cardboard ... Blue Bunny tastes real ... even my non-diabetic friends could not tell the difference.

I'm okay with my diabetes ... there's nothing I can do to change that fact (without replacing every single organ in my body), so I live with it and take my medicine (literally!).

Kh ♫


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Piwikiwi said:


> Both basil and sesame seed ice cream taste great


I will put them on my list!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Varick said:


> Butter Almond would be the one on my "disliked flavors" list. Not a fan of nuts in my ice cream or cake unless they are a praline or candy coated. Other than that, there aren't too many ice cream flavors I'd pass up either.
> 
> V


Here we have butter pecan. I love it especially with a dab of maple syrup on it.


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent (Feb 28, 2008)

MMmmmmmmmm....butter pecan.


----------



## sabrina (Apr 26, 2011)

I love vanilla, and I use it in almost all the cakes. Bourbon vanilla is so nice. But on a desert island I'd rather have a chocolate bar, than any vanilla cake/(ice) cream. I could say I am addicted to chocolate (that in tablets), but not a big fan of other chocolate sources, like sauce, or cream or cake.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

SalieriIsInnocent said:


> Vanilla ice cream with fresh ground coffee lightly sprinkled on top is to die for.


THIS I have to try!!!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

SalieriIsInnocent said:


> MMmmmmmmmm....butter pecan.


One of my faves too.


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

Krummhorn said:


> As a person with diabetes, pure chocolate is a complete no-no. However, small quantities of Dark Chocolate are okay.
> 
> As for ice cream, Blue Bunny manufactures a sugar free line - Sweet Freedom Bunny Tracks. Most all other "diet" ice creams have a taste appeal one step below cardboard ... Blue Bunny tastes real ... even my non-diabetic friends could not tell the difference.
> 
> ...


I like the way you face your subject... diabetes

you can have small human pleasures, like ice cream and also accept a fact

that's how we all should be

optimistic


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

One word - TOBLERONE!

https://sp3.yimg.com/ib/th?id=HN.608024166527208955&pid=15.1&P=0

https://sp2.yimg.com/ib/th?id=HN.608014558689626190&pid=15.1&P=0


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

Dustin said:


> The only time I choose chocolate is when we're talking candy. You know, actual chocolate. But as far as ice cream or other flavored stuff, I'll take vanilla.


yes, the Willy Wonka chocolate candies

I still look at all chocolates, to find the gold ticket which will take me to the factory


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I am proud to write that the biggest selling flavor of ice cream in my home state of New York is vanilla!


----------



## Posie (Aug 18, 2013)

I prefer the taste of chocolate (and all the pleasure chemicals that come with it), but I prefer to smell vanilla. I like to use vanilla oil as a perfume. I don't imagine that many men would find chocolate scented perfume attractive (but I could be wrong).


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

I love chocolate but can get sick of it, whereas I never get sick of vanilla.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

I like 'em both very much. Thanks for asking.:tiphat::tiphat:


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

marinasabina said:


> I prefer the taste of chocolate (and all the pleasure chemicals that come with it), but I prefer to smell vanilla. I like to use vanilla oil as a perfume. I don't imagine that many men would find chocolate scented perfume attractive (but I could be wrong).


A lot of women would probably find it attractive. Better stick with vanilla!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm partial to cherry vanilla.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Mmmmmmmmmmm! I have a big chunk of half melted creamy dark chocolate permeating my taste buds as I write. Wonderful! My favorite food!


----------

